# Expired Clonazepam



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it ok if I take expired Clonazepam? I have something very stressful coming up in 4 hours and my brother's girlfriend gave me a little green Clonazepam pill but it's expired.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

How old are we talking? The pills rean't breaking apart?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The worst that can happen with 99% of medications is that they lose a bit of potency of the pill itself goes mouldy (never seen that happen). Should be fine.

The only things that actually go bad, as far as I know, are certain antibiotics and liquid preparations.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

A year or two probably okay. Maybe lost some potency but I think safe and effective.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

+1


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know how old. 
I'm afraid the pill won't do anything to calm me down since it's very tiny + expired.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It won't do any harm unless it's visibly mouldy, and even then it's probably not going to kill you. I don't know how stable Clonazepam is, but I doubt it's lost loads of potency unless it's been stored in terrible conditions (high temperature, humidity and light).


----------

